# 357 vs.44



## turkeys101 (Apr 25, 2009)

i was wondering which handgun would be better for hunting deer.tell me.vote for 357 or 44!!!


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 25, 2009)

The one you can shoot best.


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 25, 2009)

44 mag


----------



## Larry Rooks (Apr 25, 2009)

44 is always better, knocks bigger hole which makes for more damage, IF you don't mid the recoil.  The 357 will
do a nice job on deer IF you limit your shots to close range
and perfect angles and use the RIGHT bullet.  Two more
great choices are the 41 mag and 45 colt.  I have taken deer with all of em, plus a bunch of hogs and never lost one with either.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Apr 25, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> The one you can shoot best.



+1 to that!

The .44 is better performance-wise on deer but I see way too many people that develop a nasty flinch and end up not being able to hit the broad side of a barn with one.

As was mentioned, look at the .41 mag and .45 colt.  Both perform very well on deer and don't have the recoil of a .44 mag.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Apr 25, 2009)

I started handgun hunting deer with a 357 magnum, but it wasn't doing enough damage for my tastes (not leaving good blood trails and such) so I moved up to a 44mag recently.  We'll see if I made the right choice this coming deerseason!

If I was going to buy a pistol just for deer, not already having one, I would go ahead and get the 44 mag.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/ballistics/
I posted this linc so u can see which one develops more energy at the ranges u will b trying to slay those deer. The one with the most energy is the one to use unless u become recoil shy.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 25, 2009)

44 mag for me .....but there isnt anything wrong with a 357 mag... I beleive they will geterdone almost as good ..... just dont have the choices of bullet sizes like a 44 an at 50 yds or less those big lead plows create large holes that bleed out game faster an the THWAP of a 240-270 gr 44 projectile really lays the smack down !!!


----------



## fishtail (Apr 25, 2009)

44mag with XTP's


----------



## mikelogg (Apr 25, 2009)

44.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Apr 25, 2009)

For me, it's a .41 Remington Mag. with a 250 grain flat nose, hard cast bullet. I know that the .41 wasn't a choice here, but it is my choice.


----------



## dertiedawg (Apr 26, 2009)

44 mag for me! I can shoot it well with no flinch.  Either way, whichever you choose, shoot if often! Put at least a thousand rounds through it and then take it hunting.  Now is the time to get it.  Plenty of time before hunting season.  Go to the range twice a month (especially with the larger 44) and shoot at least 2 boxes of 50 everytime you go.  In September, use 2 boxes of the same ammo you will use for the hunt and make sure you are zeroed in and you will be ready for the hunt with no flinching.


----------



## ATLRoach (Apr 27, 2009)

Beenthere&donethat said:


> For me, it's a .41 Remington Mag. with a 250 grain flat nose, hard cast bullet. I know that the .41 wasn't a choice here, but it is my choice.



That combo is not even legal for GA Woods since the bullet is not expanding.

Mine choice would be a 44Mag of the two. Not a big fan of the 357 Mag other than self defense revolver.


----------



## KLR650 (Apr 27, 2009)

I will agree with the "the one you shoot best".

Beyond that if you don't handload and want something you can pick up, walk out the door, stop at MalWart for a box of ammo and go out to the woods the .44 is the ticket.

To get the most out of a .357 you need to shoot alot and know your pistol and your capabilities and then handload because "hunting ammo" for a .357mag is not something you find at MalWart. Not that you don't need to practice with a .44 but more so with the .357


----------



## fishndinty (Apr 27, 2009)

KLR650 said:


> I will agree with the "the one you shoot best".
> 
> Beyond that if you don't handload and want something you can pick up, walk out the door, stop at MalWart for a box of ammo and go out to the woods the .44 is the ticket.
> 
> To get the most out of a .357 you need to shoot alot and know your pistol and your capabilities and then handload because "hunting ammo" for a .357mag is not something you find at MalWart. Not that you don't need to practice with a .44 but more so with the .357




The .357 looks a lot better with Buffalo Bore ammo.  It isn't at Wally's, but it is widely available online and, man, does it ever up the .357's power!


----------



## KLR650 (Apr 27, 2009)

Buffalo Bore and some others are available but not handy, which is what my point was.

If you do a survey of serious .357mag shooters most have custom taylored loads. I have a 185WFgc that packs a little more punch than BB that is dialed in to my stuff. I am (now the nice weather is back) back working on a 190WFgcTL and a 215gc Keith both of which are setting up to make BB look midle of the road


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 27, 2009)

*here ya go*



ATLRoach said:


> That combo is not even legal for GA Woods since the bullet is not expanding.
> 
> Mine choice would be a 44Mag of the two. Not a big fan of the 357 Mag other than self defense revolver.



...hard cast isnt fmj ..... just old school smackdown !


----------



## dertiedawg (Apr 28, 2009)

Hard cast is legal.  I was considering Garret ammo for my .44 and had the same question, called the Gainesville game office and they said "if it's lead it is legal.  What we don't want you to use is full metal jacket".  This is not to say that all ammo that is not full metal jacket is legal, but all solid lead ammo is.


----------



## bigreddwon (Apr 28, 2009)

Could you use and all copper bullet? Or is it in the same catagory as FMJ?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Apr 28, 2009)

You can use an all copper bullet that expands, such as the Barnes XPB pistol bullets. 

FMJ bullets are completely covered by the jacket, giving the core no chance of expanding; thereby giving the smallest possible wound. That's why FMJ bullets are used for combat in the military, to wound the enemy and force his allies to carry him, taking two or three people out of the fight instead of just one.

Most all-copper bullets marketed to hunters are designed for expansion without scattering lead through the meat, so as long as it's a hunting-type bullet, it should be legal.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Apr 28, 2009)

I didn't mean to stir up all this debate, I was just posting my favorite handgun and round for deer. I have used this combination in Georgia since the late 80's and have been checked by Game Wardens numerous times. At no time has the legality of my chosen bullet EVER been questioned. I assure you that if I had any reason to believe this projectile to be illegal, I would not have posted this information on an open forum such as this. Cast lead bullets have been used since the invention of firearms to harvest game and in my opinion hard cast lead bullets get the job done every time when the shooter does his part.


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 28, 2009)

both are plenty to kill a hog cleanly, whichever you shoot better will be the best choice.


----------



## Capt Gary (Apr 30, 2009)

.44


----------



## daffeyduck (Apr 30, 2009)

41 mag , sbh .


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Use 44 mag not 357 for deer hunting*

The 357 Magnum is occasionally promoted as a deer cartridge. In the hands of an experienced hunter who calmly places the right bullet in the right place at close range, it will just barely get the job done most of the time, but when used by the average hunter, the .357 Magnum leaves a great deal to be desired in that role. As a hunting cartridge, the .357 is seen at its best when used on varmints or for close range shooting of the smaller game animals such as javelina. The above quote copied and pasted here from the following website.

http://www.reloadbench.com/cartridges/p357m.html


----------



## KLR650 (May 3, 2009)

Yep barley enughf to drop a deer most of the time but only up close.

1935 
Major Douglas Wesson
Antelope - 200 yards (2 shots)
Elk - 130 yards (1 shot)
Moose - 100 yards (1 shot)
Grizzly Bear - 135 yards (1 shot)
The Antelope was hit the first time at 125 yards. It ran, stopped and was shot the second time at 200 yards. The second shot killed it.
The Bull Elk was killed with one shot through the lungs.
The Moose was shot in the chest near the base of the neck. It cut the 2nd rib, passed through both lungs, sheared the 8th rib on the off side and stopped just under the hide. No follow-up shot was required.
These animals were taken on a Fall hunt in Wyoming, near the West entrance of Yellowstone Park. The Grizzly was taken later in Canada.
The above game was taken using factory loads which were a 158 gr. bullet at 1515 fps from an 8 3/4" barreled S&W producing 812 ft. lbs of muzzle energy. (S&W later shortened the barrels to 8 3/8" as we have today)

Elmer Keith, Skeeter Skelton, Major Wesson  and other have documented kills on elk, moose, bear and mountains lions with ranges running out as far as 200yrds with the .357mag long before the .44mag existed.

Sound more like trash talk from a bigger better faster more gunrag firearms expert. I have never had a round fail to stop(DRT) from my Blackhawk or Marlin.

Most of the lost game/multishot/would not die stories I have heard involve someone shooting self defense HP ammo which is DESIGNED not to overpenetrate. WFP lead bullets will not fail to stop when put thru the boiler room

Know your tools and be good with them


----------



## dertiedawg (May 3, 2009)

Anyone who states that the 357 Magnum is inadequate for any big game in Georgia has no clue what he is talking about.  The 357 Magnum is more than enough gun to kill any of these game animals.  The question here is how much tracking you want to do and how quickly and cleanly you want it to be.  Recently, all of my hunting is on public property (National Forest and WMAs usually in the GA Mountains).  With this being said, I prefer a quick clean kill with minimal suffering on the animals part.  My preference is the 44 Mag for several reasons.  Bigger hole, more energy transfered, more shock and longer distance all contribute to my preference.  The 357 is a fine gun for any big game in Georgia, just make sure you use the proper loads.  Shot placement is always key!!


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 3, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> Anyone who states that the 357 Magnum is inadequate for any big game in Georgia has no clue what he is talking about.  My preference is the 44 Mag



U can talk bad about the author of that statement all u want he'll never read ur post. He must have had his reasons for saying it. Just like u have ur reasons for saying u like the 44mag better. I just copied and pasted it. I hope ur not trying to say I'm an idiot. I don't believe that kind of statement is allowed on this forum.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 3, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> U can talk bad about the author of that statement all u want he'll never read ur post. He must have had his reasons for saying it. Just like u have ur reasons for saying u like the 44mag better. I just copied and pasted it. I hope ur not trying to say I'm an idiot. I don't believe that kind of statement is allowed on this forum.




Hawgrider, I did not talk bad about anyone.  I didn't call anyone any derogatory names or anything of the such.  I simply made a general statement that ""ANYONE" who states the 357 magnum is inadequate for any big game in Georgia has no clue what he is talking about".  It was a general statement not directed at any one person in particular and is my opinion of statements that are sometimes made about the 357 magnum.  I think the president of the United States has no idea what he is talking about when it comes to gun control.  Do I think he is stupid?  No way, not at all, I think he is extremely intelligent, just not about gun control and I dont agree with alot of his beliefs.  The author of the statement you copied and pasted also said "For use on varmints, the .357 Magnum is quite effective when loaded with various jacketed hollowpoint bullets weighing 110 to 125 grains. For larger game such as javelina and cats up to the size of mountain lion, a good 158 grain softpoint seated atop H4227 or H110 is very effective medicine."  I dont know about you but I think a mountain lion is much more dangerous than a whitetail deer and if a 357 mag can handle a mountain lion,  I would definately use it on a whitetail.  I did not intend to offend anyone and if I did, it was not intentional.  I do not think your an idiot either, I see you have posted several links and have done and currently do YOUR research about what your talking about just as I do.  Please do not be offended by any statements I make as I never intentionaly try to offend anyone.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 4, 2009)

*Dertiedawg you make the best apologies*

The next time I need to make an apology, you can write it for me! That was great, to the point and not being wimpish while being very factual, perfect.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (May 4, 2009)

If a 357 is inadequate for deer sized game what does that say about a 38 or so as a personal defence firearm? Seems like some people are choosing the wrong ammo for the job and then blaming the firearm for their mistakes. 

Dertiedawg, next time you hit the range with that hawg let me know. I'll bring a couple of mine.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 4, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> The next time I need to make an apology, you can write it for me! That was great, to the point and not being wimpish while being very factual, perfect.


Thanks Rich, I try not to be offensive, doesn't always work though.



tv_racin_fan said:


> If a 357 is inadequate for deer sized game what does that say about a 38 or so as a personal defence firearm? Seems like some people are choosing the wrong ammo for the job and then blaming the firearm for their mistakes.
> 
> Dertiedawg, next time you hit the range with that hawg let me know. I'll bring a couple of mine.


Bryon, I am hoping to get to the range soon.  I need to reload some more ammo but I don't have my own equipment, I have several friends that have their own equipment and I have been rolling with them.  They are VERY knowledgeable and I have learned alot from them.  Looking to get my own rolling equipment soon.  Once I get it you can come by and we can roll some to shoot.  The first cals I will get dies for will be the 44mag and special and 9mm.  If I recall correctly you have these cals.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 4, 2009)

*Harvesting deer*



dertiedawg said:


> I see you have posted several links and have done and currently do YOUR research about what your talking about just as I do.



I'm the kinda feller who knows he doesn't know it all, therefore I must rely on doing my research in order to be knowledgeable about any particular issue. I do not doubt that a 357mag will kill a deer with the correct load and shot placement. The DRN allowed 357mag back in the days when they only allowed handguns that made a certain amount of energy at a certain yardage. I do not think they should have strayed from that veiwpoint either. (my opinion) I do not think anyone should be hunting deer with a 9mm or a 380. (my opinion) again with correct loads and shot placement they may b adequate. U can kill a deer if u shoot it in the head with a 22. Is it a good firearm for hunting deer? DNR says no. U can also kill a deer with 12 gauge shotgun using slugs and buckshot, do I hunt with that? NO! I want a good bloodtrail. I've personally witnessed animals shot with buckshot and slugs there was no pass through and therefore no bloodtrail. I've also seen 44mags shot from rifles lodge in bone and leave no exit wound. Luckily for that fellow he shot that deer in the spine so it was dead right there. I guess what I'm trying to say here is that there all lots of "legal" cartridges and guns that I won't take to hunt deer. My opinion on that is based on what I have seen, mostly from helping folks field dress and quarter slain deer.

On another issue, if u go to the range with that TV racing fan make him take that Ruger Old Army and let u shoot that. Man those old BP revolvers are a hoot to shoot.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 4, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> On another issue, if u go to the range with that TV racing fan make him take that Ruger Old Army and let u shoot that. Man those old BP revolvers are a hoot to shoot.



He has shown it to me before and it is sweet, Im sure he would let me shoot it if I asked... He is a really nice guy.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 4, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> I'm the kinda feller who knows he doesn't know it all, therefore I must rely on doing my research in order to be knowledgeable about any particular issue. I do not doubt that a 357mag will kill a deer with the correct load and shot placement. The DRN allowed 357mag back in the days when they only allowed handguns that made a certain amount of energy at a certain yardage. I do not think they should have strayed from that veiwpoint either. (my opinion) I do not think anyone should be hunting deer with a 9mm or a 380. (my opinion) again with correct loads and shot placement they may b adequate. U can kill a deer if u shoot it in the head with a 22. Is it a good firearm for hunting deer? DNR says no. U can also kill a deer with 12 gauge shotgun using slugs and buckshot, do I hunt with that? NO! I want a good bloodtrail. I've personally witnessed animals shot with buckshot and slugs there was no pass through and therefore no bloodtrail. I've also seen 44mags shot from rifles lodge in bone and leave no exit wound. Luckily for that fellow he shot that deer in the spine so it was dead right there. I guess what I'm trying to say here is that there all lots of "legal" cartridges and guns that I won't take to hunt deer. My opinion on that is based on what I have seen, mostly from helping folks field dress and quarter slain deer.



You can hunt with a 22 cal as long as it is centerfire, rimfire is not allowed.  I totally agree with you that the 22 should not be used to hunt deer.  But... there are plenty of people (women and children mostly) who are very recoil shy.  I have an almost 5 year old son that I plan to take hunting with me this coming season.  He shoots a 22 LR but Im afraid he will get recoil shy with something considerably larger.  Dont want to scare him away from the hunt with his daddy, so what caliber would you suggest I get him started on for big game?  Whichever I choose, I will have to purchase a new one as my hunting rifles are 30-30 and 270 and he cant handle those just yet.  Oh yeah, my dad has shot deer with a 12 gauge slug and man oh man what a hole it leaves.  I agree with you also on not using buckshot.  I could be wrong but I think the old requirement was 500 ft-lbs at 50 or 100 yards, I also think they may have changed it to allow women and children to hunt with  a cartridge they are comfortable with.  It doesn't matter how much knock down power you have... you'll only injure an animal if your not comfortable and cant shoot the weapon accurately.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 4, 2009)

By the way... I have been considering a 243 for my son.  Never shot one and not sure what the recoil is like or how it will stack up against a Georgia Whitetail.  Opinions on a 243 for a 5 year old boy would be appreciated.  Have to research it, here is a good place to start.  Hawgrider now you got me spending money!!


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 4, 2009)

*Caliber*



dertiedawg said:


> By the way... I have been considering a 243 for my son.  Never shot one and not sure what the recoil is like or how it will stack up against a Georgia Whitetail.  Opinions on a 243 for a 5 year old boy would be appreciated.  Have to research it, here is a good place to start.  Hawgrider now you got me spending money!!


I had a buddy that owned a 243 long ago. He shot deer with it and claimed he did not get a bloodtrail. I have no idea why he wouldn't have. My wife says she once had a 243 and she killed deer with it. That was b4 I married her and she says she wants another. Five years old is a little young to be handling an actual firearm in my opinion. 30/30 might not have too much recoil for a youngun though. They say more deer and bad men have been killed with that caliber than any other. U just have to b within 100yds to make a good clean shot with one. I know there are folks that shoot em farther but I wouldn't. 

As far as me having u spend money I'm afraid I can't take the credit. I think ur wanting to take a 5 year old hunting might have everything to do with that. So I'm sure u've got the boy trained to shoot a bb gun already and not to point guns at other folks. What about training him to b still and quiet? All the 5 yr old younguns I ever met were liable to move or speak at the most inappropriate times. My hat is off to u for wanting to include ur son in ur favorite activities. Is he ready for it yet? I started taking my son at what I thought was a really young age. He was 10 and he did not hold the gun just sat with dad and scouted and tried to stalk up on some. I started him from the age of three yrs old teaching him muzzle control. He got a toy gun set and if he was caught with the muzzle of the gun in an unsafe position (any inappropriate position for a real gun) he was put in time out and the gun got put up. He didn't like it much but he learned muzzle control. He was started on the bb gun at about 8yrs. 22's about 10 yrs. we did some squirell hunting when he was 10. I think I let him shoot a muzzleloader and the 30-06 at age 12. 12yrs old is when he held the gun when we hunted together. I was always within eyesight too. I once watched a 6 point buck walk right up to me and let him pass just so my son could get a chance to shoot it. I was on the ground and my son was in the treestand about 20 ft up a pine. Dang little buck spooked when he got downwind of me and my son did not see him long enough to draw a bead. It was on public land and would not have had to burn a tag to shoot him. muzzleloader only hunt at that. Today my son can outhunt dad anytime. He like to bow hunt and brags that he can walk right up on a bedded down deer without waking the deer.   I think I did a good job teaching him to hunt.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (May 4, 2009)

Dertiedawg you need to introduce me to them friends that roll their own. I am wanting to learn to do that myself. Fact is I went to put in an order at Midway for some stuff but some of it is not in stock. We'd have to ride up to Wilson Shoals to shoot the Black Powder stuff since the local indoor ranges wont allow it. But you know you are welcome to shoot em anytime we can get together. Heck I handed a guy my Kahr the other day at the range to see what he thought of it. He was shooting a Beretta 92.

Hawgrider I hope you enjoy the Old Army you picked up. Oh and by the way since you wound up with a spare are you willing to sell it to me sir??? Shot mine the other day and thought I got it good and clean only to find the next day there was a bit of surface rust in the cylinder... Can't get it with a brush since they don't have bristles right on the end of em and it is right in the bottom. GRRR It's not enough to hurt anything but dang. Guess I may have found something I can make and sell for profit...

Bryon

For you guys wondering about leaving black powder weapons loaded. My handguns and rifles had been loaded since our last deer hunting trip sometime in mid December and they worked just as if they had just been loaded in mid April (in fact I didn't shoot the flintlock as I couldn't find the pan primer but it will shoot fine when I do).


----------



## dertiedawg (May 4, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> I had a buddy that owned a 243 long ago. He shot deer with it and claimed he did not get a bloodtrail. I have no idea why he wouldn't have. My wife says she once had a 243 and she killed deer with it. That was b4 I married her and she says she wants another. Five years old is a little young to be handling an actual firearm in my opinion. 30/30 might not have too much recoil for a youngun though. They say more deer and bad men have been killed with that caliber than any other. U just have to b within 100yds to make a good clean shot with one. I know there are folks that shoot em farther but I wouldn't.
> 
> As far as me having u spend money I'm afraid I can't take the credit. I think ur wanting to take a 5 year old hunting might have everything to do with that. So I'm sure u've got the boy trained to shoot a bb gun already and not to point guns at other folks. What about training him to b still and quiet? All the 5 yr old younguns I ever met were liable to move or speak at the most inappropriate times. My hat is off to u for wanting to include ur son in ur favorite activities. Is he ready for it yet? I started taking my son at what I thought was a really young age. He was 10 and he did not hold the gun just sat with dad and scouted and tried to stalk up on some. I started him from the age of three yrs old teaching him muzzle control. He got a toy gun set and if he was caught with the muzzle of the gun in an unsafe position (any inappropriate position for a real gun) he was put in time out and the gun got put up. He didn't like it much but he learned muzzle control. He was started on the bb gun at about 8yrs. 22's about 10 yrs. we did some squirell hunting when he was 10. I think I let him shoot a muzzleloader and the 30-06 at age 12. 12yrs old is when he held the gun when we hunted together. I was always within eyesight too. I once watched a 6 point buck walk right up to me and let him pass just so my son could get a chance to shoot it. I was on the ground and my son was in the treestand about 20 ft up a pine. Dang little buck spooked when he got downwind of me and my son did not see him long enough to draw a bead. It was on public land and would not have had to burn a tag to shoot him. muzzleloader only hunt at that. Today my son can outhunt dad anytime. He like to bow hunt and brags that he can walk right up on a bedded down deer without waking the deer.   I think I did a good job teaching him to hunt.



He is definitely not ready to sit still for long periods of time yet, but I can teach him to still hunt and walk very slowly.  He wouldn't be holding the rifle until we spot something to shoot although he does very well handling the rifle for a 4 year old.  I carry the handgun in my holster so I can carry his rifle also.  He's been squirrel hunting with me before and we had fun.  I dont mind walking nice and slow with him until he gets tired.  I hunt public land and I just hope he sees some action before he gets discouraged.  I will look into that 223 you mentioned.  My daughter shows no interest in hunting but likes to shoot, this is fine with me. Here are some pics of us at the range.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 4, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Dertiedawg you need to introduce me to them friends that roll their own. I am wanting to learn to do that myself. Fact is I went to put in an order at Midway for some stuff but some of it is not in stock. We'd have to ride up to Wilson Shoals to shoot the Black Powder stuff since the local indoor ranges wont allow it. But you know you are welcome to shoot em anytime we can get together. Heck I handed a guy my Kahr the other day at the range to see what he thought of it. He was shooting a Beretta 92.



I dont like to rush through my range sessions so I prefer Wilson Shoals.  Its only about 40 - 45 min away from us so its not too far.  I have been looking at the Lee Challenger kit from Midway, not the Anniversary kit.  It's fairly inexpensive and has received great reviews.  They were available on backorder but now it says available.  Looks like I will place my order next week.  I appreciate the offer to shoot your blackpowder pistol and hope to take you up on the offer soon.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (May 5, 2009)

I have just the 22 rifle you need sir, sorry but it isn't for sale but your children are more than welcome to shoot it and if you like you can come by and borrow it the next time you go to the range.

I understand about the rushed thing. Got kinda rushed on my last trip. Daughter called the night before with an errand she needed me to run, we went anayway and enjoyed ourselves but didn't get to burn the black powder we wanted to burn. The BAR ran like a top though and son shot the 870 a bit so it wasn't a complete bust. We did empty the revolvers and his rifle but I didn't get off my rear and find my pan primer so the flinty is still loaded.


----------



## 44mags (May 5, 2009)

44 with a 7.5" or 9.5" barrel pistol is th way to go in my opion ive shot many deer an hogs with a 44 with bullet weights from 180 to 300gr, an they all have done a great job, i hand load 180gr.xtp an 200gr.xtps an all of th game ihave shot have fell in there tracks or a few feet from where they were shot and with th 180 an 200gr recall is way less than with th 300 stuff. 357 will do th job also but not as forgiven on shots that are not placed just where you wanted to go as th 44 is an a hot load of 357 has about th same recall as th 44 in 180 an 200grs to me ,what ever ya get shoot it alot. i also like th reddot scopes better for 100yrd shots an less and th adco, an ultra dots hold up good,but th cheaper ones ive had dont, have crack a few glasses  on those with recal on 44s an357s hope my 2cents help as its only worth 2cents but works for me ,good luck with witch ever one ya get 44


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 11, 2009)

How about the .357 fired through a rifle, would that be plenty enough for deer using the new Hornady Leverevolution ammo???


----------



## Philbow (Aug 11, 2009)

The question was "which is better?".

Of the two the 44 is a superior deer round. The 357 is adequate but the 44 is much better.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Aug 11, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> The next time I need to make an apology, you can write it for me! That was great, to the point and not being wimpish while being very factual, perfect.



Man, you anin't kiddin. Can I borrow that?


----------



## Rainmaker (Aug 14, 2009)

ABBYS DAD said:


> How about the .357 fired through a rifle, would that be plenty enough for deer using the new Hornady Leverevolution ammo???



Yes it would, but even in a rifle the .357mag still doesn't have as much energy as the good ole 30/30. 

The marlin 1894c has a big following, and that rifle is coveted by many. It brings a premium on gunbroker over retail all the time. 

It's a handy little rifle. If one were looking for a centerfire plinker to double as a home defense rifle it really shines. 

But, you can't find 357 ammo much, and it costs more than 30/30. 

But to answer the original OPs question: 

Will the .357 get it done? Absolutely. But the .44 is a superior cartridge for the intended purpose. 

If I were buying a purely hunting handgun it would be either a ruger redhawk or blackhawk (probably the blackhawk) with a 7 1/2 barrel in stainless. Roll them hot - find the one that shoots best - go hunting! 

Best of luck to the OP in whatever he chooses.


----------



## Darrell H (Aug 17, 2009)

If you're talking about a revolver I would say .44 hands down.  However, I've got a 7.5" MGM .357 Mag Contender barrel that fires 158 grain bullets into some very respectable groups at 1700 fps.  I wouldn't hesitate to use it on deer in the Georgia woods.  You're not gonna get that kind of velocity with a revolver though due to the cylinder gap.


----------



## tbrown913 (Aug 23, 2009)

what i believe is you should buy the gun to suit your need.  what are your plans for the pistol??  will you be putting a scope on it and sitting over a bean field, or will you keep it on your side while walking through the woods and use it for snakes or hogs or close up deer when you dont want to use or carry your rifle?  will you carry it while walking around the edge of a pond fishing?  these types of things are what you should consider, and let us know about for us to help!!

I got a .357 so i can put .38 rat shot in it for snakes when fishing or scouting.  I load up 4 snake rounds, and two hunting rounds in case of a hog or something.  I have shot a deer with it, but i have not gone out hunting with just the pistol.  the deer dropped in its tracks.


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Aug 23, 2009)

i have a 44 mag havent hunted with it much however belive the 357 is also a fine choice like the versaitilty of it


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 23, 2009)

I have both in single action Rugers and will field both of them this season! Handloads of course!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 1, 2009)

.44 mag. hands down.


----------



## Norlena (Oct 2, 2009)

*Norlena*

I have used both and I went to a 357 max with a 158gr xtp and it works vary good for me. I still will take the 44 once in a while if I feel the need for more then one shot and I thinking about trying my 10mm this year. Use what you are the best with.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 2, 2009)

44 Mag


----------



## Junior_357 (Oct 2, 2009)

As stated by several people here...it is truly a matter of what you, the operator, are most comfortable with shooting.  The question here is really not knock-down power - it's shot placement.  And that means whichever one you pick, you have to be able to hit the target.

I have a whole stable of .357 revolvers, including the 8-3/8" barrel Taurus 608 that is my preferred hunting weapon.  I hunt in the brush of West Georgia, so a long-distance kill is not of much concern.  The last buck I took was with the 608 at 45-yards...one shot through the side of the rib cage...with a Master Cartridge reload 158-gr. Speer Unicore JHP.  The deer was dead where it stood.  No need to track it.  The guy at the deer cooler who processed the deer asked me what I shot it with because the heart and lungs were basically obliterated.

SO...anyone who thinks a near-max load .357 barely has enough power to take a deer is unfortunately mistaken.  But as I said, it is a matter of ammo selection and shot placement to take a deer with the .357.  The .44...not so much, but you still have to hit your target with the additional recoil of the bigger, badder gun.

Good luck to the OP with the selection...both can truly do the job if you're proficient enough with your choice of weapon.


----------

